# I Really Love This Truck!



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

This is all stock, haven't installed the chip yet.

http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k.../?action=view&current=VID_20120831_155617.mp4

http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k.../?action=view&current=VID_20120831_163956.mp4


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Harry Pottymouth (Harry Potter Parody) - Randomness - YouTube (your original title)

Doc---I'm glad you like your truck---May I borrow I for a year or two?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Harry Pottymouth (Harry Potter Parody) - Randomness - YouTube (your original title)
> 
> Doc---I'm glad you like your truck---May I borrow I for a year or two?


Mike :

Please refer to post # 64 and # 72 of Darling Angel thread.

And yes, since I now have the truck, you may use it for as long as you wish...and don't bother changing the oil, ..it will be fine


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh' Mike, wait until I shoot some more video tomorrow with the chip in it! I got it and I installed it just now. I just can't begin to tell you how much of a difference there is. The video I posted previously is nothing compared to what the truck is like now, nothing.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

creeper said:


> Mike :
> 
> Please refer to post # 64 and # 72 of Darling Angel thread.
> 
> And yes, since I now have the truck, you may use it for as long as you wish...and don't bother changing the oil, ..it will be fine


That is my truck, woman. Don't go making me bend you over my knee and spank you, Missy. 

Well, actually... :thumbup:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Only one of the six available settings, the economy which is approximately 40 hp more than stock. I have to get monitoring gauges if I want to use the big guns (offer over 100 hp over stock) but I have them, ready and waiting. I actually used on of them last night for about one second, thought I was going to leave my transmission on the road so I let up. It was just too much power, the tranny felt like a paper weight, like it was about to snap.

Anyways, I'm more than satisfied with this!

http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k.../?action=view&current=VID_20120901_080759.mp4

http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k.../?action=view&current=VID_20120901_105033.mp4

http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k.../?action=view&current=VID_20120901_105349.mp4


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

4.) 80-100 hp, dependent on componentry (stock or not). I still have the 5.) Street Fury and the the 6.) All-Out settings above this one but I'll wait until I get a beefier transmission. 

http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k.../?action=view&current=VID_20120901_183211.mp4


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k.../?action=view&current=VID_20120902_120725.mp4


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't get it.

your speedo doesn't move that fast.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

That's because I wasn't giving it gas all the way down. It is a significant difference in power and responsiveness from the pedal with the chip, though. If you drove it you'd know. It used to be sluggish like a beached whale, having got press the pedal halfway down to gain any power. Now it's like a ballerina mated with a cheetah she's so light on her toes, nimble, with power available just breathing on the pedal. Again, with just the chip alone it's another truck entirely. She is much, much faster than what it may look like in the vid. I had no idea what a chip would do for her. Now I'll never own a truck without one. 

There are many things that now as well need to be done to the truck to not destroy mainly the transmission but as well to get the most from the available horsepower such as a bigger air intake, twin turbo's, ss (bigger) injectors and 4" turbo back exhaust along with a beefier torque converter and valve body in the tranny. Btw, due to not having these other modifications I'm not using the All Out setting just yet. I will soOn enough have these mods and I'll post some more. This is more for my own personal record but your comments are as well appreciated.

Here are a few (chipped?) diesels for your enjoyment in the meantime. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hm6rj7yNrAg&feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=RVYc1V-jL9I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgsuoOxolag

I did this last night to supposedly decked out Prelude. He had gauges which means he decked it out.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnVsXV_-3ls&feature=related

Versus a Dodge.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhcJ6hiVgf0&feature=related

Versus a Dodge.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndohk7Bhke4

Versus a Chevy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFHfkYVRJAc&feature=relmfu

Versus a Big Rig.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fNCQ-46JOc&feature=related


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

bbo said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> your speedo doesn't move that fast.


Ewwww my eyes!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr3gV5L65v4


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

This is a good one.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=ODsJs5CBERc&NR=1


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

A friend told me this #6 setting, All Out, would "put the fear of God into you". It did. I almost lost control mainly due to the fact that I have a shift kit in the transmission. When it shifts it kicks you forward and without any hesitation. With the increase in hp it's pretty intense.


http://s87.photobucket.com/albums/k.../?action=view&current=VID_20120903_075748.mp4


----------

